# Menstural Cycles After Miscarriage



## 17410 (Apr 18, 2005)

I hope someone can help me as this is the only site I know of to ask advise!I had a miscarriage on 1st January 2005, my cycle was always regular before I had a miscarriage but since then its all over the place. Ranging anywhere from 28 to 46 daysIs this usual? does it take a while to go back to normal? on a check after the miscarriage they said i had one slightly polysistic overy but it was so boarderline that it was not a problem as i had a regular cycle.Any advise would be gratefully received!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi suzie,First of all let me say how sorry I am about your miscarriage.I had a miscarriage which required a D&C back in 1986 and my cycle was irregular for awhile. In fact, it was irregular for years afterward, and the drs. couldn't figure out why. I would go from 3 to 6 months without a period.If you're healthy are are checked regularly , then I wouldn't worry about it. The hormonal changes that occur with a miscarriage , combined with the emotional effects can certainly alter your periods. Anything can change our cycles pretty much.I think your body may still be adjusting to this. Keep an eye on things, have your regular check-ups and don't worry.Again, I'm sorry about the miscarriage.Jeanne


----------



## lyonskitten (May 15, 2003)

Hi Suzie. I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I had two miscarriages myself and lost a son in my sixth month so I know how devasting it can be. Yes your menstrual cycles can be pretty erratic afterwards. Mine was. My doctors told me that it was a mixture of hormones and emotional stress. They finally went back to normal but it took me about a year. I hope yours doesn't take that long but if it does, I wouldn't worry too much about it as long as your doctor doesn't seem worried. Once again, I am so sorry for your loss and if you ever need to vent, please feel free to email me.


----------

